# St.louis all breed FT



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Any results on the qual?


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Open callbacks?


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Derby call backs to last series: 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 21, and 23


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Anybody out there???
Sue


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Any word on the results of the Derby?


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Partial Open Results

1. Henry O/Starford H/Milligan
2. ????? /Eckett
3. .????? / Eckett
4. Nettie O/Murray H/Milligan


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Any word on the results of the Derby?


1st Place - #15 Happy Hippie O/Tim & Shannon Thurby H/Scott Harp

Sorry, all I know...


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

TimThurby said:


> 1st Place - #15 Happy Hippie O/Tim & Shannon Thurby H/Scott Harp
> 
> Sorry, all I know...


Congrats Tim, Shannon, Scott and Ziggy!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Attaboy to Ziggy!!!*


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats Tim and Shannon


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Way to go team!


----------

